# Virus removal from Micro SD card



## Rookie27

Hi, I'm wondering what's the safe way to remove viruses from a micro sd card. My friend plugged has viruses on her micro sd card. She said when she plugged in the card, her anti-virus did pick up the viruses but they managed to infect her laptop. Should I boot safe mode and run a scan? She's running Windows 7.

Also, this is a really silly question, but can files corrupted by viruses be saved? I mean, her files that are supposed to be there are not there. That means they're gone for good, right?


Rookie.


----------



## johnb35

Please do the following to disinfect the flash media.  Your files may be unrecoverable but you won't know until this is done. 

You can download flash disinfector and run it with your usb flash drive attached to the system.  It will create an autorun file that will stop any infections from getting on it.


Please download *Flash_Disinfector.exe by sUBs *and save it to your desktop.
Double-click Flash_Disinfector.exe to run it and follow any prompts that may appear.
*Note: Some security programs will flag Flash_Disinfector as being some sort of malware, you can safely ignore these warnings*
The utility may ask you to insert your flash drive and/or other removable drives including your mobile phone. Please do so and allow the utility to clean up those drives as well.
Wait until it has finished scanning and then exit the program.
Reboot your computer when done.
Note: Flash_Disinfector will create a hidden folder named autorun.inf in each partition and every USB drive plugged in when you ran it. Don't delete this folder. It will help protect your drives from future infection.


----------



## Rookie27

Hi, it's not working for me man. I run it and Windows says the software did not install properly. Also, McAfee says the download website is dangerous? 


Rookie


----------



## johnb35

johnb35 said:


> *Note: Some security programs will flag Flash_Disinfector as being some sort of malware, you can safely ignore these warnings*



Hence the reason why this was in red bold type.  However, if the system and flash card is that bad off, you may be forced to format and lose everything.


----------



## Rookie27

Oh yeah, crap. So... should I turn-off my anti-virus and redownload and install it? Sorry for overlooking that highlight. 

Rookie


----------



## voyagerfan99

Rookie27 said:


> Oh yeah, crap. So... should I turn-off my anti-virus and redownload and install it? Sorry for overlooking that highlight.
> 
> Rookie



Yes. Disable the real time scanning of McAfee.


----------



## Rookie27

Dude, tried it with one of my own SD Cards, worked fine I think, just said "Done" at the end. But with my friend's card, I'm getting an error message saying the drive cannot be written because it's write protected. :S


----------



## voyagerfan99

Rookie27 said:


> Dude, tried it with one of my own SD Cards, worked fine I think, just said "Done" at the end. But with my friend's card, I'm getting an error message saying the drive cannot be written because it's write protected. :S



You made sure the slider that says "Lock" on the side of the card wasn't pushed up?


----------



## Rookie27

Dude... you are so right. Don't know what's wrong with me lately. Silly me. Found her files. The folders they were in were somehow hidden. I'm not sure if it's all her files, but I think I'll return her card to her first. Let her check it for herself. Thanks man.


Rookie


----------



## Rookie27

Also, I ran Recuva (normal scan) and recovered a few files. Should be good enough, right?


----------



## Rookie27

She said the files are all there.  Thanks guys.


----------

